# Dizzy Spells



## fmdog44 (Dec 12, 2019)

Suddenly I am having light headedness/dizziness right after a one day rise in my BP (160/90). I just had urine and blood test come out fine except they did not check for A1C and triglycerides which I had tested today. No results yet. I seems to worsen when I lye down. I just wonder if I am now diabetic. I should learn that when my next set of blood test come back. I have been pre-diabetic for a couple years. My BP has been fine since my one day episode. Comments?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

Are you having small snacks of various food groups?

And enough fluids, in and out?


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 12, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Suddenly I am having light headedness/dizziness right after a one day rise in my BP (160/90). I just had urine and blood test come out fine except they did not check for A1C and triglycerides which I had tested today. No results yet. I seems to worsen when I lye down. I just wonder if I am now diabetic. I should learn that when my next set of blood test come back. I have been pre-diabetic for a couple years. My BP has been fine since my one day episode. Comments?


I have experienced this before and my doctor diagnosed it as vertigo. Not too sure if your symptoms are identical with mine but when I move my head a certain way I lose my balance and must sit down. I would suggest talking to your doctor about it. Good luck.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 12, 2019)

Hypoglycaemia?


----------



## oldal (Dec 12, 2019)

It could be anxiety, worrying about the test results. Anxiety can cause lightheadedness and a whole lot worse.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 12, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I have experienced this before and my doctor diagnosed it as vertigo. Not too sure if your symptoms are identical with mine but when I move my head a certain way I lose my balance and must sit down. I would suggest talking to your doctor about it. Good luck.


Vertigo I’ve had plenty of times due to my bad ear. Yep! I go down.  It’s a bit scary when you’re out walking on the road.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 12, 2019)

Could be a sign of dehydration which causes dizziness.  Drink more water and hydrate, to see if that helps.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 12, 2019)

Kaila said:


> Are you having small snacks of various food groups?
> 
> And enough fluids, in and out?


I snack and yes at times from different food groups. Plenty of fluid daily in both directions.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 12, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Hypoglycaemia?


Urine test just showed glucose is good.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Dec 12, 2019)

I started having Vertigo (there are multiple kinds and causes). I now do a couple of the Maneuvers that dislodge and move the calcium bits back to the tube they belong in. Mine is quickly getting much better. One of the maneuvers can only be done by a doctor or physical therapist or you can seriously harm your neck...but the others can be carefully done at home. Which is nice because they must be done a couple times a day for as long as it takes to shift the particles and make them stay where they belong!


----------



## win231 (Dec 12, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I have experienced this before and my doctor diagnosed it as vertigo. Not too sure if your symptoms are identical with mine but when I move my head a certain way I lose my balance and must sit down. I would suggest talking to your doctor about it. Good luck.


I've also had those exact same problems on two occasions.  When I moved my head sideways, I'd start to fall.  Both lasted a couple of days.  I may have figured out what caused it.  Since I have a 50% hearing loss, I read that excess wax may cause it & it was a good idea to clean my ear canal while I was in the shower by pulling up on the top of my ear (which straightens the canal) & letting warm water in to flush the wax out.  Coincidentally, the two times I had the balance problems were soon after that.  Since I stopped doing that 6 years ago, no more problems.  Maybe some things are better left alone.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 13, 2019)

win231 said:


> I've also had those exact same problems on two occasions.  When I moved my head sideways, I'd start to fall.  Both lasted a couple of days.  I may have figured out what caused it.  Since I have a 50% hearing loss, I read that excess wax may cause it & it was a good idea to clean my ear canal while I was in the shower by pulling up on the top of my ear (which straightens the canal) & letting warm water in to flush the wax out.  Coincidentally, the two times I had the balance problems were soon after that.  Since I stopped doing that 6 years ago, no more problems.  Maybe some things are better left alone.


My mom also experienced this for many years and I wonder if it’s something that’s just not genetic but comes with age, along with so many other ailments I’ve experienced LOL! Oh well


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Vertigo I’ve had plenty of times due to my bad ear. Yep! I go down.  It’s a bit scary when you’re out walking on the road.


I hate it when the room starts spinning yikes!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 13, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I hate it when the room starts spinning yikes!


Yes. My worst spell was two summers ago while I was building my greenhouse. It was hot and I was inside the greenhouse drilling when I got dizzy and passed right out landing on the stone ground floor. My glasses were shoved up into my eye and broke  skin . I had the biggest black eye and pump on the head. Luckily the glass in my glasses didn’t break or I could have lost an eye.

The year before that I went down while walking down the road. All I remember is how quickly the gravel road came rushing up towards my face.
Believe it or not I actually worry about my dogs when something like this happens. Hopefully cars would slow down.  Yeah I guess they would . lol
Anyway, yeah I was pretty scraped up from that ordeal too.

It’s my bad ear that constantly gets infected. With an inner ear infection it infects my sinuses which throws my balance and equilibrium off.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Yes. My worst spell was two summers ago while I was building my greenhouse. It was hot and I was inside the greenhouse drilling when I got dizzy and passed right out landing on the stone ground floor. My glasses were shoved up into my eye and broke  skin . I had the biggest black eye and pump on the head. Luckily the glass didn’t break or I could have lost an eye.
> 
> The year before that I went down while walking down the road. All I remember is how quickly the gravel road came rushing up towards my face.
> Believe it or not I actually worry about my dogs when something like this happens. Hopefully cars would slow down.  Yeah I guess they would . lol
> ...


I’m so sorry to hear about that, how scary that must have been for you! I am glad that you are doing well....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2019)

Gemma said:


> Could be a sign of dehydration which causes dizziness.  Drink more water and hydrate, to see if that helps.


I agree.  It happened to me when I was still working, I started seeing small spots in my peripheral vision immediately followed by dizziness, where I could not walk straight and had to sit or lie down.  I don't run to the doctor for much, so I tried to think of what it could be.  I was working long hours, drinking a lot of coffee and very little water.  I immediately started drinking filtered water at work and glasses of water at home.  If I got up in the middle of the night to use the rest room, I drank a small half glass of water, in a day or so it straightened itself out.  So many times we work hard, work out in the sun, and do not hydrate with water, causing symptoms of dehydration.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 13, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree.  It happened to me when I was still working, I started seeing small spots in my peripheral vision immediately followed by dizziness, where I could not walk straight and had to sit or lie down.  I don't run to the doctor for much, so I tried to think of what it could be.  I was working long hours, drinking a lot of coffee and very little water.  I immediately started drinking filtered water at work and glasses of water at home.  If I got up in the middle of the night to use the rest room, I drank a small half glass of water, in a day or so it straightened itself out.  So many times we work hard, work out in the sun, and do not hydrate with water, causing symptoms of dehydration.


Yes, how true.  I have to keep reminding my husband to drink water all the time because he felt like you did.  He just gets so busy doing things, he doesn't take the time to drink.  Now, I make him carry a bottle of water with him wherever he goes.


----------



## twinkles (Dec 15, 2019)

my grandson just went to the doctor for the same problem--they said it was allergies that was causing his ears to get stuffy--they put him on meclizine  and it cleared up


----------



## Getyoung (Dec 16, 2019)

Like Seabreeze, if you see small dots in your peripheral vision and get dizzy / vertigo, it could be a vestibular migraine. You don't get a headache, but the migraine manifests as dizzyness. Many migraines can occur from too much caffeine, dark chocolate, red wine and not being hydrated.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 16, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Suddenly I am having light headedness/dizziness right after a one day rise in my BP (160/90). I just had urine and blood test come out fine except they did not check for A1C and triglycerides which I had tested today. No results yet. I seems to worsen when I lye down. I just wonder if I am now diabetic. I should learn that when my next set of blood test come back. I have been pre-diabetic for a couple years. My BP has been fine since my one day episode. Comments?


I pray all your test come back ok.  May not be anything serious.  I get a bit dizzy when my anxiety wants to act up.. but I am learning not to give my anxiety energy.. If it paid my mortgage then it probably could stick around a bit, otherwise, it has to go!!!


----------



## chic (Dec 16, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I have experienced this before and my doctor diagnosed it as vertigo. Not too sure if your symptoms are identical with mine but when I move my head a certain way I lose my balance and must sit down. I would suggest talking to your doctor about it. Good luck.



Yup. It sounds like vertigo. I've had this. There's a simple exercise you can do at home. Lying down with your head on a pillow, gently roll your head from side to side for a few minutes. Keeping your eyes closed will help. It should go away on it's on once the inner ear is in balance again. If you feel dizzy when you wake in the morning please try the exercise. Drugstores also sell a product called D-Vertigo which you rub behind your ear. Good luck with this. Vertigo attacks are scary when they happen. Sleeping with two pillows can help as it keeps your head elevated and inner ear in balance.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 17, 2019)

chic said:


> Yup. It sounds like vertigo. I've had this. There's a simple exercise you can do at home. Lying down with your head on a pillow, gently roll your head from side to side for a few minutes. Keeping your eyes closed will help. It should go away on it's on once the inner ear is in balance again. If you feel dizzy when you wake in the morning please try the exercise. Drugstores also sell a product called D-Vertigo which you rub behind your ear. Good luck with this. Vertigo attacks are scary when they happen. Sleeping with two pillows can help as it keeps your head elevated and inner ear in balance.


Yes I sleep with two pillows and it’s working very well. I will try that exercise and thank you for that information! One of the many reasons I enjoy Senior Forums is that we can share helpful tips in order to help others!


----------



## JB in SC (Dec 18, 2019)

Could be dehydration, inner ear infection, kidney infection/ bladder/prostate, or an artery blockage. Rule out the simplest first.


----------



## Doomp (Dec 18, 2019)

I've had problems with dizziness on and off throughout my adulthood. I've had good luck with: cutting down on salt, cutting down on caffeine, taking fish oil and beetroot supplements (to lower BP), avoiding dairy, esp. milk and ice cream, avoiding cold or iced foods and drinks, taking lots of Vitamin C, drinking lots of plain water, and seeing a chiropractor. You won't have to treat yourself with kid gloves forever; once you get stabilized you might be able to add some of the foods back into your diet, but just be careful.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 2, 2020)

Went to the doc today about my dizziness. She said to drink 64 ounces of water daily and coffee another beverages don't count. Coffee actually increases the need for water. I started cutting off a portion of my 100mg BP medicine because I no longer drink and that helped. Way back when I was drinking my doctor kicked up my Lozartan from 50 to 100mg. She also saw a possible ear infection in the ear I screwed up as a boy diving all day & night in the city pool resulting in a fungus that has been an issue all of my life. That ear has always needed extra cleaning ever since. I think all will be OK in a few days.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

Glad you got some helpful input on that, and I hope it clears up well for you.  Dizziness is very uncomfortable , and is worrisome in numerous ways.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 6, 2020)

In the summer if I get too  hot I can get very dizzy.  Only passed out from it once, though, at an air show on the 4th of July, Desert sun, blazing down on the dark tarmac, 100+ degrees -- I should have known better, but I wanted to see the Blue Angels do their thing.


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2020)

Sometimes, I just don't know vertigo.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> In the summer if I get too  hot I can get very dizzy.  Only passed out from it once, though, at an air show on the 4th of July, Desert sun, blazing down on the dark tarmac, 100+ degrees -- I should have known better, but I wanted to see the Blue Angels do their thing.


You took a chance, Butter but I can't blame you.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 11, 2020)

Most likely it was an ear infection as after 7 days of ear drops I am almost back to normal. I need to add hydrogen chloride when cleaning my ear bulb and make sure there is no water lying in the bottom between uses because bacteria will grow inside it. Also I was not getting enough water. Doctor said 62 ounces daily and other fluids don't count and coffee negates the water intake.


----------



## dawnkitty (Jan 20, 2020)

I was getting dizzy spells and it turned out to be  hypothyroid, which I have to take a pill now every day for.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 21, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Most likely it was an ear infection as after 7 days of ear drops I am almost back to normal. I need to add hydrogen chloride when cleaning my ear bulb and make sure there is no water lying in the bottom between uses because bacteria will grow inside it. Also I was not getting enough water. Doctor said 62 ounces daily and other fluids don't count and coffee negates the water intake.


I thought it might have been something with your ears when I read your original post.  Glad you got to the bottom of what was wrong and it was there were easy fixes.


----------

